# tools to help with X0 design



## Jason Schultz (Jul 31, 2007)

Many of you out there are designing and building your own crossovers. It sounds like you need to do some trial and error before you get it right.
I have a question:

What are peoples opinions on the minimum equipment needed to to do this (including measurement)

thanks


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I would think the following:

Some sort of microphone
Some sort of test tone
LCR multimeter
Pen
Paper
Patience

You could short cut some of the initial testing with the woofer tester from PartsExpress.

I'm about to embark on my first passive crossover soon, and think I've got all the tools needed. Hopefully, if I came up short, someone will chime in.

JCD


----------



## Jason Schultz (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks JCD 
forgive my ignorance but what happens to the signal after it is "perceived" by the microphone ? where does the mic plug into.

That woofer tester looks like a valuable tool. I think I will definately buy one when I order other stuff. This could mean however that my promised (to the wife ) last set of speakers won't be my last ! :heehee:


----------

